# Finally Join The Right Site



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well all I sold my class C for my new 2008 krs taking it out to yosemite Cable chains at the ready,does anyone know what axle I should Cable on the trailer? thanks Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Not sure about which tire to install them on. This is not my answer...but more of a quess. One on each?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi actsholy44


















And congrats on your new 23krs!

We have the 28krs and love it









I'm going to guess that you are located in California...am I right??









Sorry can't help you with the chain question since we haven't towed in the snow yet, but I'm sure someone here will be along shortly with an answer for you.

Happy Camping,


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Yep Bellflower Ca. Towing with a 1500 GMC serria 4.56 axle ratio Flowmaster Superchip now that I use good old 91 octaine I'll get a whopping 8 to nine miles to the ug gallon. If I get a good 90 mile a hour wind at my back I'll say hum 10


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh and thanks for the kind welcome


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

actsholy44 said:


> Oh and thanks for the kind welcome


Hey!

That's what we do around here









I found this article from RV.net (or the Dark side as we call it)
Not sure if it'll help you or not:  trailer chains?

Keep an eye out for our next So. Calif Rally...We're hoping to get one going in the spring and we will also be having our 2nd annual Fall rally at the Newport Dunes next October.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I have read that the ladder style chains do *not* offer enough side traction to help hold a slide. 
I'm looking for the Z or diamond pattern for those just-in-case moments that weather and life can deliver.

Safe Journey,
Scott

p.s. Welcome to outbackers.com


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

If you only chain one axle, pick the one furthest away from the dump valve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The Z pattern cable chains would be better. I would consider to put them on one axle at least. They will probably not assist to much as far as braking in a panic stop but it will assist in keeping the trailer straight when applying the brakes short of locking. I also belive with the cable chains that you can run them up to about 35 mph on dry roads meaning if the road has intermittent dry patches. I would not run very long if there was no snow or ice present.

If you run in snow, we will require pictures









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scrib said:


> If you only chain one axle, pick the one furthest away from the dump valve


Oh...that would be a horrible thing...chain snaps off...bring the black tank value with it. And people thought Yellow Snow was bad...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, actsholy44!*








I'm glad you found us!









As far as the chains question goes, I don't think it matters a great deal which of the trailer axles you put them on, although the rearmost axle would be slightly more effective. I would also agree, that the 'ladder' style chains would not be a good idea. You are looking to control lateral movement of the trailer, not add traction for power delivery.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad to have you with us.

As far as towing in the snow......hmmmmmmm, you have more snowballs than I do!

Best to you and yours.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Welcome to Outbackers! Glad to have you with us.
> 
> As far as towing in the snow......hmmmmmmm, you have more snowballs than I do!
> Best to you and yours.
> ...


ROTFLMAO.....that was really really funny.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

actsholy44 said:


> what axle I should Cable on the trailer?


Hummmm.....Maybe the axle that has the brakes? Just a thought...And Welcome to Outbackers!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My Outback is in storage so I can't walk out and check this out.

Which axle on our Outbacks have the brakes?


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

good ouestion which axel has the breaks on the roo?,oh and does anyone know how to make the outside speakers on the 23 ft krs to stop playing, What I mean is when you play the inside speakers the outside play also,cant figger her out.thanks all


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Both axles have brakes on Outbacks.

Dave


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

actsholy44 said:


> good ouestion which axel has the breaks on the roo?,oh and does anyone know how to make the outside speakers on the 23 ft krs to stop playing, What I mean is when you play the inside speakers the outside play also,cant figger her out.thanks all


On ours the fader control on the stereo controls the outside speakers
welcome and good luck
Merry Christmas
Mark


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

actsholy44 said:


> good ouestion which axel has the breaks on the roo?


I believe that on my 2004 28BHS, the brakes are just on the rear axle.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guess I will have to check this out on our 28RSS.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad to have you online.


----------



## Maxx (Dec 27, 2007)

actsholy44 said:


> good ouestion which axel has the breaks on the roo?,oh and does anyone know how to make the outside speakers on the 23 ft krs to stop playing, What I mean is when you play the inside speakers the outside play also,cant figger her out.thanks all


The 23KRS has speakers on the outside? Thats news to me. Is this a 07 or 08 mod?

Maxx


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Maxx said:


> good ouestion which axel has the breaks on the roo?,oh and does anyone know how to make the outside speakers on the 23 ft krs to stop playing, What I mean is when you play the inside speakers the outside play also,cant figger her out.thanks all


The 23KRS has speakers on the outside? Thats news to me. Is this a 07 or 08 mod?

Maxx
[/quote]
I believe that all or most 2007 and newer Outback models come standard with outside speakers...Naturally, ours is an 06 model, so we missed out









no, i'm not bitter


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I believe that all or most 2007 and newer Outback models come standard with outside speakers...Naturally, ours is an 06 model, so we missed out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I'd want speakers on the outside of the Outback. We have an iPod and a battery operated speaker system for it. This give me music where I am (easy to change/add/remove) and therefore I don't have to move across the campground too often. Dem's my thoughts...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I believe that all or most 2007 and newer Outback models come standard with outside speakers...Naturally, ours is an 06 model, so we missed out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I'd want speakers on the outside of the Outback. We have an iPod and a battery operated speaker system for it. This give me music where I am (easy to change/add/remove) and therefore I don't have to move across the campground too often. Dem's my thoughts...








[/quote]
True...My new Bose iPod docking station is going to definitely sound better than Gilligan's factory installed outside speakers anyway


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> True...My new Bose iPod docking station is going to definitely sound better than Gilligan's factory installed outside speakers anyway


I have one of those Bose speakers as well, but they are AC only....and that is NOT how I camp. DRY...DRY...DRY (cept for the Jack/Coke)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> True...My new Bose iPod docking station is going to definitely sound better than Gilligan's factory installed outside speakers anyway


I have one of those Bose speakers as well, but they are AC only....and that is NOT how I camp. DRY...DRY...DRY (cept for the Jack/Coke)
[/quote]
That's what they make inverters for silly!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> True...My new Bose iPod docking station is going to definitely sound better than Gilligan's factory installed outside speakers anyway


I have one of those Bose speakers as well, but they are AC only....and that is NOT how I camp. DRY...DRY...DRY (cept for the Jack/Coke)
[/quote]
That's what they make inverters for silly!








[/quote]

too much work....I'm camping!


----------

